# Dunstanburgh Friday 24th June - 2 spare spaces



## Beezerk (Jun 10, 2016)

Eyup, I have a 4 ball booked for 11.50 at Dunstanburgh in 2 weeks time. Myself and Snell are going and we have space for another 2.
The voucher was one from the charity auction on here a while ago, I paid Â£50 so it would be Â£12.50 each for the 4 of us or Â£16.50 if we only get 3.
A bargain either way for what's supposed to be a cracking course.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 11, 2016)

Would have jumped at this but I'm working unfortunately. Played there two weeks ago on a winter's day.  25 mph North wind,  which turned to the East as soon as it was supposed to help us. Brilliant links course & an absolute bargain at that price.


----------



## snell (Jun 11, 2016)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Would have jumped at this but I'm working unfortunately. Played there two weeks ago on a winter's day.  25 mph North wind,  which turned to the East as soon as it was supposed to help us. Brilliant links course & an absolute bargain at that price.
		
Click to expand...

Cant wait to tackle this course, heard only good things about it!


----------



## Wayman (Jun 12, 2016)

snell said:



			Cant wait to tackle this course, heard only good things about it!
		
Click to expand...

 Take plenty balls it will eat you up


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 12, 2016)

I know Snell is a bit of a tit at times but if you can ignore the tripe he talks then someone will have a bargain on a cracking course &#128521;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 12, 2016)

Would love to mate, but in Scotland that week.


----------



## snell (Jun 12, 2016)

Wayman said:



			Take plenty balls it will eat you up
		
Click to expand...

Haha I'm keeping my ball on a string mate.


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 13, 2016)

Dropped you a PM


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 13, 2016)

Nice one mate, looking oforward to it.

Spaces now taken up &#9786;


----------



## snell (Jun 13, 2016)

Chester vs Whickham?!?!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 13, 2016)

snell said:



			Chester vs Whickham?!?!
		
Click to expand...

Damn right, CLS Slashers vs Whickham W.....s &#128516;


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 13, 2016)

Why the hell not, I'll see if I can find a game somewhere, as mine is lost, I keep looking but the bleedin thing has done a runner.


----------



## snell (Jun 13, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Why the hell not, I'll see if I can find a game somewhere, as mine is lost, I keep looking but the bleedin thing has done a runner.
		
Click to expand...

Spoken like a true hustler :lol:


----------



## moogie (Jun 25, 2016)

snell said:



			Chester vs Whickham?!?!
		
Click to expand...


Who won this match then....??


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 25, 2016)

moogie said:



			Who won this match then....??
		
Click to expand...

Chester of course, 4&3 I think.


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 25, 2016)

Yeah it was 4 & 3m I needed to make par on the 16th, but I dropped my lippy and left the ball short, right line, putting sponsored by Revlon.

Bar being damn near washed off the course coming into the 6th, it was a great day, course was in great nick, had some good banter and even the rain of biblical standards didn't dampen the day, cheers Martin and Alan we'll have to have a rematch before the years out.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 25, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			cheers Martin and Alan we'll have to have a rematch before the years out.
		
Click to expand...

Sharpley maybe?
Aye a great day, tough course with some very challenging holes, maybe a bit too penal in places as Stu found out with what looked like belting drives &#128514;
My shoes are still drying out after the biblical rain storm and next time I need to remember to pack my waterproof trousers #wetkegs


----------



## snell (Jun 26, 2016)

Cheers for the game Martyn, Dave and Stu.

Cracking course and even better company! Not even the biblical rain storm on the 6th hole could dampen my mood.

Don't think I've ever seen someone penalised so much for pure ball striking as Stu was! And Dave (Khamleion) produced an absolute smoke show off the tee when he got his driver going! 20 yards past us all!!

I didn't play the front 9 too well, but rallied on the back 9 to scrape a total of 37 points together, which I believe was the best of the day 

Would love to sort a rematch out, and id echo martyns suggestion of Sharpley too. ..


----------



## Wayman (Jun 27, 2016)

snell said:



			Cheers for the game Martyn, Dave and Stu.

Cracking course and even better company! Not even the biblical rain storm on the 6th hole could dampen my mood.

Don't think I've ever seen someone penalised so much for pure ball striking as Stu was! And Dave (Khamleion) produced an absolute smoke show off the tee when he got his driver going! 20 yards past us all!!

I didn't play the front 9 too well, but rallied on the back 9 to scrape a total of 37 points together, which I believe was the best of the day 

Would love to sort a rematch out, and id echo martyns suggestion of Sharpley too. ..
		
Click to expand...

Chester vs whickham vs seaham &#128540;


----------



## snell (Jun 27, 2016)

Wayman said:



			Chester vs whickham vs seaham &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Haha sounds good to me!


----------



## moogie (Jun 27, 2016)

Wayman said:



			Chester vs whickham vs seaham &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

VS -- Newcastle United.....??

Will see if Richy is up for it


----------

